# READ IT



## Omfgcured (Feb 26, 2018)

Helloooo.

So, update... its been more than a year since my DP faded... i wrote a post about that year ago here..., and I just wanted to tell you Im still feeling very good, and have no DP what so ever.

This post is for those who are wondering does it ever go away... (i asked that myself 1000000 times)..... !!


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

How long have you had dp/dr for? And how did you get cured?


----------



## Omfgcured (Feb 26, 2018)

I had it for somewhere around 3 years.

I started to think positive and i simply ignored DP/DR. I also quit my job, broke up with my gf who was vampire that sucked all of my life energy out of me, and started doing things i enjoy doing. Positive thinking was a major part. I visualized DP as my inner demon, my worst enemy that i needed to fight.. And i fought it, day by day, by positive thinking, smiling, having fun with my friends, reading and learning about my condition and so on.

I used medications 1st year of my DP and then i quit it. I also avoid any kind of drugs even tho my DP wasnt drug induced.
I do drink alcohol every once in a while, it seems like it doesnt affect symptoms i had.

Sorry for my broken english btw.


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Did you have light sensitivity... I feel almost normal now until bright sunlight hits or I notice the bright sky in the background... then i feel the dreamy sensation.. disconected... any experience with this??


----------

